# Last Toro 2 stroke single stage



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Does anyone know what the last Toro 2 stroke single stage model was? Was it the 210? I interested in the bigger motor models not the smaller 99cc ones.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Toro 221Q / 210 are the last ones. They have same chassis, engine, cowl cover. 221 has the remote "Q" quick chute and curved ergonomic handle, 210 has basic chute handle and a straight handle.

The 210 is also available in electric start as 210E.

The 221Q is available in electric start QE and recoil start QR.

There is also the rare Lawnboy variant that is call the Insight.

This question has been asked before. I post it here if you want to find out more.









Would like to get a 2 cycle Toro.....best model before...


I guess the Lawn-Boy is strong with me...LOL I'd like to get about the last Toro model with the R-tek engine that was part of the Toro/L-B family. Since I have the old Snow-Boy having the last would sort of be having the Alpha-Omega of the 2. Suggestions ?




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

aa335 said:


> Toro 221Q / 210 are the last ones. They have same chassis, engine, cowl cover. 221 has the remote "Q" quick chute and curved ergonomic handle, 210 has basic chute handle and a straight handle.
> 
> The 210 is also available in electric start as 210E.
> 
> ...


Thank-you. I should have remembered that post...I'll blame it on old age. My son is looking for a single stage to complement his newer two stage machine, but he wants to do it as cheap as possible. I'm trying to talk him into a single stage 2 stroke and if this is to work, he'll want the most recent model (newer is better in his thinking). We've had a bunch of 3 and 4 inch snowfalls where he found it a hassle to drag out the 2 stage and ended up shoveling. I have lots of experience with my 2450 (that or a 3650 would be viable options in my opinion). I'm confident I can show him how to care for it and keep it running well.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

The 210/221 models were last sold in 2011. I have one. 141cc R-TEK engine. Nice machines.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

ralphfr said:


> The 210/221 models were last sold in 2011. I have one. 141cc R-TEK engine. Nice machines.


My 2450 has the same motor. It's proven to be very reliable and easy to maintain. It has a surprising amount of power as well.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

GKK said:


> My 2450 has the same motor. It's proven to be very reliable and easy to maintain. It has a surprising amount of power as well.


YUP! It's a true beast but only 80lbs! Always did it's job even in BIG storms.


----------

